# Avalanche airbags: Fan or Canister?



## MrHonshu (Jun 22, 2018)

Has anyone extensively used both? And if so could they give me some pros/cons that are not obvious until you have used both.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Besides the obvious, the availability of refillment of cartridges and flight regulations are decisions points.

I use both, Mammut PAS with compressed air cartridge and a Pieps with Jetforce.

I decided against ABS or other and chose Mammut because Mammut has a pure mechanic (non explosive) trigger system and I thought that will cause less problems flying to US. Urgh. Also, Mammut uses compressed air, i.e. the cartridge can be refilled with air compressors at many places. 

- flying in US with cartridges is pure PITA with TSA. If or if not you face problems is totally random, depending on the TSA dude and airport. While the guys in Alaska are totally relaxed and won't even look at the backpack, we had huge problems in Denver or Seattle. Flying in Europe, however, is easy with cartridges.

- flying with Jetforce was no issue in US. Thus I take that pack to US trips.

- cartridge refillment stations are not available everywhere. Japan for example didn't have Mammut refill stations back in '16, thus I took the Jetforce there, too.

- however, the major disadvantage of Jetforce packs is that they are heavy, and too big for my bavk (no womens sizes were qvailable when I got mine), therefore I use the Mammut at home.


----------



## MrHonshu (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you for info.

I was thinking the same thing regarding flying with cartridges.

But I have tried on the Jetforce, and it seems really heavy. I like the idea of it so much, but the extra weight is deterring me.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Not sure if I'll help but I have to say it. 

I received my Black Diamond Jetforce saga 40 yesterday!!!

First impression, 
- Had fun testing the deployment directly. 
- Big bag but probably takes time to learn how to pack efficiently, the airbag takes space, but can be moved around. 
- the "goggle" pocket is not padded 
- Love the bag already

My opinion is if you feel like cartridge refilling/travelling is a hassle, it probably is.
If you can handle the weight and find a size that fits your back, I would go Jetforce. It just felt to me as a no brainer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have both and I generally use the Jet Force. It is a pound or two heavier. The pack carries better than most, so it negates a lot of the so called weight issue. The bigger issue is does it fit you properly. Sounds like that is more of neni's issue than the weight. A pack that carries crappy for you, is just a crappy experience all the way around. Think of it like poor fitting boots. It's that bad. 
Flying with the Jet Force is a snap. They come with a charging kit that is set up to use pretty much all the power outlets you find around the world. The charge lasts for a long time, and of course you can deploy it multiple times. It's easy to deploy, repack and deploy. Not that I am suggesting getting caught in multiple avalanches in a day, but that you can play with it easily enough. We had a lot of fun with mine on a yurt trip in California 2 years ago. Being familiar with your gear is a good thing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

MrHonshu said:


> Thank you for info.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing regarding flying with cartridges.
> 
> But I have tried on the Jetforce, and it seems really heavy. I like the idea of it so much, but the extra weight is deterring me.





killclimbz said:


> I have both and I generally use the Jet Force. It is a pound or two heavier. The pack carries better than most, so it negates a lot of the so called weight issue. The bigger issue is does it fit you properly. Sounds like that is more of neni's issue than the weight.


Exactly. The additional weight isn't what turns me away from using Jetforce more often at home. It's its bulkyness, i.e. it's too long for my back, I can hardly lift/recline my head, and thus, since I have one, use the smaller Mammut for resort based riding or short tours. However, that Mammut is too small for longer tours, can't stuff it with all the gear needed, thus the Jetforce is the main pack then. The additional weight is not the decision factor, it's the comfort.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Black Diamond Jetforce 28 IS ONLY SET UP FOR SKIS. Lame. I don't have a split, if I did I wouldn't want that deciding what board every time. I have messed around with rigging it up and at best it is just eh.(just got some new straps to try again) And a waste of time. 

I really like how you can test the fan pack, it's comfortable. And more so than the only other one I used, a compressed air pack, don't remember brand. To buy again I would make sure I can attach board easy and would focus more on the weight. Two pounds doesn't bother me if I'm traveling/touring. But I really only want the good line/ride. Don't want no x-country cardio deal, but will put in some effort to get a good run. Don't like the weight on my back when going down the hill(And WTF with all the idiots riding around my mtn with a freaking back pack?) 

If anyone has ideas on attaching their board to a black diamond, I'm interested in how.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Black Diamond Jetforce 28 IS ONLY SET UP FOR SKIS. Lame. I don't have a split, if I did I wouldn't want that deciding what board every time. I have messed around with rigging it up and at best it is just eh.(just got some new straps to try again) And a waste of time.
> 
> I really like how you can test the fan pack, it's comfortable. And more so than the only other one I used, a compressed air pack, don't remember brand. To buy again I would make sure I can attach board easy and would focus more on the weight. Two pounds doesn't bother me if I'm traveling/touring. But I really only want the good line/ride. Don't want no x-country cardio deal, but will put in some effort to get a good run. Don't like the weight on my back when going down the hill(And WTF with all the idiots riding around my mtn with a freaking back pack?)
> 
> If anyone has ideas on attaching their board to a black diamond, I'm interested in how.


The Pieps branded Jet Force packs have snowboard carry.


----------

